# Prayer Request Death of Good Friend and Brother Firefighter



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Found out this evening that my brother firefighter Gaston Gagne died
suddenly. Gaston had been a Firefighter since 1983 with Crosby VFD, 
US Navy, and the City of Baytown.

He will be missed by his family and his family at the Fire Station.

We all need your prayers.

Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear that........Prayers sent and God Bless


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent God bless all our firefighters.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Sorry to hear that Mustad.*

Suddenly means a heart failure to me. My thoughts and prayers to his family, and friends like yourself. It's too late for your friend, but it never hurts to get a good heart exam. I took a couple of tests including an Echo Gram and an EKG one day a couple of years ago and learned I had an "unusual heartbeat", and have been monitored every since. I encourage any of you, including the ladies over 35 to have those tests every five years, or so.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent-


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Prayers going up for another fallen brother.


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Prayers sent.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers sent. It's biblical, good people pass and for no reason. I guess some day we will all get to understand why. Until then, we can only look forward and thank God for his many blessings...


----------

